
Show HN: Minimal Focus Extension, Combines Page Blocking, Todos, and a Countdown - captaindaylight
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/focus/paipcheolflniajdfeglfpddafcklepg?hl=en
======
n0rth
Same, looks like a great combination of extensions I might use! But then I see
no open source and permissions requiring all sites I visit and it becomes
pretty hard to justify? Why not just permissions to the new tab page? I mean I
might install it on a separate profile but seems a large blocker to me. [EDIT]
My dumb mistake, it blocks selected sites so obviously needs those
permissions. Unfortunately too broad for me.

~~~
captaindaylight
Thanks for taking a look, definitely not for everyone but for people like me
its good to have a solid wall when I'm working.

------
superplussed
The extension looks great, though I wish it didn't use the new tab real estate
as I am using Speed Dial for my bookmarks. Speed Dial makes sense for my new
tab screen because all of those bookmarks take up space, whereas just
configuring your page blocking doesn't require that space. Good work
nonetheless.

~~~
captaindaylight
Thanks for the feedback! I can imagine a version of this that doesn't take
over new tabs if that's not one's cup of tea. For example, maybe the icon
dropdown could hold more of that functionality.

Personally, I didn't have anything on my new tab so its been nice to quickly
jot todos and start a timer whenever I open a tab.

------
rtcoms
Great extension. I would also like to have some not taking capabilities built
into it.

~~~
captaindaylight
There are todos! I keep my notes there and list them out

